# diarrhea...



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I am trying to use the search, and spending a lot of time going through threads but I'm just not getting to the info I'm looking for.... so onto my question...

I'm slowly moving toward a totally Raw diet for my pets. (not the fish... they don't care for chicken bones)

yesterday I ground up some chicken parts for them and they loved it. it was a small amount and basically just a really nice snack. I fed them their regular kibble at the standard meal times. solid poops all around. 

this morning (still solid poo), I cut their kibble back and gave them each a chicken leg, not ground up. 

since then, Riley has had soft poo. not watery, just started regular, then became pudding.. and she's gone twice since with a small amount of pudding. 

(the things I type since becoming a parent and pet owner oy vey)

I'm assuming it's normal given the change. she also gets soft poo if I put too much salmon oil in her kibble and if she eats too much. in the past, a food change has also brought on soft poo. 

but I'd feel better if someone with more experience in RAW confirmed that this is likely normal. 

(she has been to the vet within the past 2 weeks for a stool check and overall care visit and she's aces in that area)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This may be a dog that needs probiotics or digestive enzymes to help her through the switch to raw. It is unlikely that this morning's leg caused the pudding poop, but more likely something she ate last night or yesterday. 

I have never mixed raw and kibble so this could be the issue too. Some dogs do fine and others don't. 

Also, when the vet did the stool check did he check for Coccidia or Giardia (special test)? Both can cause a rather soft puddding stool.

Lisa


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know for certain, but I'd guess yes, since she was in there for diarrhea.. (which I learned was being caused by a bad bag of food, she's no longer eating from)

is there a certain probiotic or dig. enzyme that is most recommended? 

she did poo more than usual since the ground chicken yesterday, but it was completely solid. her morning poo also completely solid.


----------



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

I switched Loki to raw due to his allergy problems and I just switched him to chicken. After the first week he had horrible diarrhea. He was having accidents in the house with it. I could be wrong, but I think that some dogs go through a digestive detox when you take them off of commercial kibble... hence resulting in soupy stools

Canned pumpkin (100% pumpkin and not a pie mix) saved him instantly. I would give him a heaving spoonful in the a.m. and then one in the p.m. and he loved it.

Good Luck !


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine is going thru the same thing. Switched to raw a week ago and it looks like old faithful geyser when I take him out. Nothing but liquid, bones and gas. Have tried pumpkin and yogurt (just 2 tablespoons of pumpkin and 3 of yogurt with lunch and its not helping. Will try to add for AM & PM.
I just wonder if he is sensative to chicken. He was on BBLB puppy which is chicken based and he had soft poops with that too.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Canned PLAIN pumpkin (no other ingredients) can help firm up loose stools.

That being said, feeding raw isn't very hard but it does require a bit or work.

One point is the AMOUNTS being fed. You can't calculate what to feed based on counts of things - like 1 chicken leg. You MUST (at least in the beginning) go by *weight*.

Feeding both raw and kibble is doing but you REALLY have to work on the calculations.

The #1 reason for loose stools when being fed raw is OVER feeding - even (especially) when fed a mix of raw and kibble.


----------

